

WebFilter, chrome addon to help you focus on production - bugfree

One week ago I saw a guy's post here about hacking /etc/hosts file to block social networking sites to keep him in production. Now I made a browser extension to filter out all social sites, porn and spyware sites to help myself. The app itself cache the top 10k sites from alexa top1m sites, and I put the rest of 90k in my amazon EC2 server which makes the extension performance better.
======
bugfree
Here it is:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejgfoklefkbjadjcgj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ejgfoklefkbjadjcgjmnhfbdfjolojnn?hl=en#)

